# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals) مخطط المجموعة J من مخططات هواتف السامسونج Samsung

## kh10822

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته*  لقد وصلنا الي السلسلة J من مخططات هواتف السامسونج وسوف تجدون بها باذن الله كل ماتحتاجنه من مخططات سواء كانت حديثة او قديمة   الرابط : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مجهود كبير منك يا برنس
تقييم
+++*

----------

